# Buds



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)

Lots of folks made music with their friends. Here are a few.


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm not really trying to go all Clapton all the time. You Tube is stacking the deck.


----------



## topcat (Apr 30, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Man, I love the Resonator.


----------



## topcat (Apr 30, 2021)

RIP, Norton Buffalo.


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 4, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 4, 2021)

Hesitation Blues


----------



## topcat (May 5, 2021)

Mississippi Phone Booth


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 11, 2021)

It's nice having your own TV show.


----------



## topcat (May 14, 2021)

Mockingbird, No Nukes Concert, with James Taylor and Carly Simon. Carly in that sexy jumpsuit.


----------



## topcat (May 14, 2021)

Joliet Jake and Elwood Blues Brothers. Soul Man.


----------



## topcat (May 14, 2021)

Good Rockin' Daddy


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 27, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 30, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 30, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2021)

This just dropped today. Good stuff.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 11, 2021)

In saw this tour live. It was really good.


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 29, 2021)

injinji said:


>


I have to wonder if this was from the Olompali days. I'm 12 minutes away. Now, it's Olompali State Historic Park, formerly a Coast Miwok native American settlement.
Jerry's Brokendown Palaces: Rancho Olompali, 8901 Old Redwood Highway, 3.5 miles east of Novato, CA (jerrygarciasbrokendownpalaces.blogspot.com)


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)

topcat said:


> I have to wonder if this was from the Olompali days. I'm 12 minutes away. Now, it's Olompali State Historic Park, formerly a Coast Miwok native American settlement.
> Jerry's Brokendown Palaces: Rancho Olompali, 8901 Old Redwood Highway, 3.5 miles east of Novato, CA (jerrygarciasbrokendownpalaces.blogspot.com)


Pretty neat. I didn't know any of that. I listened to a few minutes of a couple three of their shows, and that one was a good one.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2021)

The Tower of Power dude was on one of the NPR music shows this week. When asked which of the many shows he had done with friends stood out the most to him. He said the shows they did with Little Feat on the Spanish Moon tour were his favorites.


----------



## topcat (Jul 24, 2021)

I think it's gonna work out fine. Linda Ronstadt, James Taylor.


----------



## injinji (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Dec 24, 2021)

Angela Strehli, Lou Ann Barton, and Marcia Ball. A fool in love.


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 13, 2022)

Gene Clark & Carla Olson. The Drifter.


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2022)

injinji said:


>


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2022)

Buddy Flett. Honkey Tonk. Kenny Wayne Shepherd album.


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2022)

Cecilia. Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Apr 6, 2022)

Bob Dylan Johnny Cash. Girl from the North Country.


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2022)

injinji said:


>


I had meant to put that in the covers thread, but I guess this one will work just as well.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 10, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 20, 2022)

Warren Zevon & Jackson Browne. Mohammed's Radio. w/ David Lindley.


----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 8, 2022)

Hey good lookin'. The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band and Linda Ronstadt.


----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2022)

topcat said:


> Hey good lookin'. The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band and Linda Ronstadt.


Way back in the day, Cousin Wayne and I bought LP's for a buck from a clearinghouse in Chicago. Cut covers, misprints, that sort of thing. I had never heard of NGDB but picked up a double LP from them and have been a big fan ever since.


----------



## topcat (Dec 24, 2022)

James Taylor & J.D. Souther. Your Town Too


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## injinji (Wednesday at 9:25 PM)

rod stewart & jeff beck


----------



## injinji (Yesterday at 11:13 AM)




----------

